# Ausgabe von Liste...



## Mole23 (21. Jan 2010)

Hi zusammen,

habe mal wieder ein recht simples Problem. Hoffe ich zumindest. Mein Programm erstellt eine Liste, die aus mehreren Einträgen besteht. Jeder Eintrag enthält ein paar Strings. Soweit so gut. Aber irgendwie bin ich zu blöd mir die Strings ausgeben zu lassen...

Hier mein main void, wo ich die Strings raushauen möchte...



```
package LogsLesen;

import java.util.List;

public class Main {

	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
	
		ReadLog x = new ReadLog();		
		
		List<String> l = x.getInhalt("C:\\catalina_2010-01-18.log");
		
		List<LogEintrag> ein = x.getExceptions(l);
		
		for (int i=0;i<ein.size();i++){
			System.out.println(x);
		}
	}
}
```

THX im Voraus :applaus:


----------



## faetzminator (21. Jan 2010)

[c]System.out.println(ein.get(i));[/c] anstatt [c]System.out.println(x);[/c]


----------



## Mole23 (21. Jan 2010)

Das war es leider noch nicht... Ich muss ja irgendwie auf die Strings zugreifen... Oder habe ich da jetzt ein Denkfehler? Sone Liste ist doch an sich zwei mal verschachtelt, oder?


----------



## eRaaaa (21. Jan 2010)

Irgendwie hast du ja 2 Listen "anscheinend"..einmal eine mit Strings und einmal eine mit LogEinträgen.
Die Liste mit dem Namen "l" beinhaltet halt die Strings...dann solltest du auch über diese iterieren, nicht über die mit den LogEinträgen ?!


----------



## Mole23 (21. Jan 2010)

So grob habe ich das verstanden... Aber wie? Habe leider nie Java in der Schule gehabt oder so...


----------



## eRaaaa (21. Jan 2010)

Na so wie oben auch schon, nur wahrscheinlich mit "l", anstatt "ein" 

```
for (int i = 0; i < l.size(); i++) {
	    System.out.println(l.get(i));
	}
```


----------



## Mole23 (21. Jan 2010)

Ah! Selbst ist der Mann...

Hier meine Lösung!


```
package LogsLesen;

import java.util.List;

public class Main {

	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
	
		ReadLog x = new ReadLog();		
		
		List<String> l = x.getInhalt("C:\\catalina_2010-01-18.log");
		
		List<LogEintrag> ein = x.getExceptions(l);
		
		for (int i = 0; i < ein .size(); i++) {
			LogEintrag eintrag = ein.get(i); 
			for (int j = 0; j < eintrag.getLines().size(); j++){
				System.out.println(eintrag.getLines().get(j)); 
			}
		}
    }
}
```


----------

